# Post Your Gift Baskets, Prizes & Trophy Creations Here!!



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

These are my costume contest trophies from last year. I made them out of wooden plaques, Dollar Tree hands and feet, black acrylic paint, and gold spray paint.


















I added "toe tags" (on the hands! haha) to identify the party, date, and costume category. I wrote in the winner's name after they won.









The foot was for Best Costume, and it had a small plaque I got made for $4 at a trophy shop.

A month or so ago, I saw someone who won post a picture on their Facebook page. Their trophy was sitting on their mantle! Hahaha.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

omg those are amazing! I am very impressed!!! Great job and so realistic!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

v_gan, those trophies are truly inspiring!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Love it! I want to make mine this year. Way cooler!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW those are great!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just might have to "steal" this idea. Great job!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is my 2009 costume contest gift basket - ribbon, a couple horror movies, novelty items (orange popcorn, costumed rubber ducks, shaker), Pex dispensor, pumpkin ale, and my favorite item is hidden in the picture - haunted hot sauce. 










Apparently I did not take a picture of the 2008 basket.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

This thread made me realize the prizes are something I have overlooked this year. I picked up one item a couple months ago at the dollar store. I better get on it! 

I am trying to decide if I want to spend so much on gift baskets or make trophies. One person left their whole basket behind last year so people rumaged through the next morning.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Who would leave a basket? I love gift baskets!!! I work herd on my prizes so I would be hurt if someone who wasn't intoxicated left their basket!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice gift basket though. I would have kept it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

*2007*
These were costume prizes - a DVD each plus small trophies:









And the Best Overall Costume prize/trophy:









*2008*
Contest prize baskets:









Guess I forgot to take pictues of the trophies, but here's one of the winner holding the big one:









*2009*
Prize baskets before wrapping:









Hmmm....forgot to take trophy pictures for '09 too apparently. But you can see them on the back of this table (the silver skulls):


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW those are awesome!! i think I'm having my first costume contest but I can only afford small trophies and no gift baskets.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Rikki, where did you find the trophies? I remember someone posting a site last year for some trophies that were inexpensive. I may try to go back and find it. I just did DVD movies last year, but I want to add a trophy or sash or something to keep.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> *Hello fellow Haunters. I'm looking for some inspiration so I'm starting a new thread. Please post any ideas and pics of your gift baskets, prizes and trophies here. Be sure to mention what they are for (ie; game, costume prizes, etc.). Thanks! *


Gift "baskets" or gift _Caskets_?!  LOL 
I have been known to pull together a little cardboard gift casket filled with treats for winners of costume context. I guess you could put whatever you like inside - and somewhere on HF there is a link to a gift casket company that makes them. You can order them in bulk. They are really cute... great for party invitations too! Will post the link when I find it again...

Here's the idea. You can make these bigger for sure: http://www.bhg.com/holidays/halloween/crafts/coffin-party-favors/


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

printersdevil said:


> Rikki, where did you find the trophies? I remember someone posting a site last year for some trophies that were inexpensive. I may try to go back and find it. I just did DVD movies last year, but I want to add a trophy or sash or something to keep.


I made them all. Each year when the Halloween merchandise starts rolling out I keep my eyes peeled for something that could be made into a trophy. 

The small ones are cardboard tombstones with cardstock glued into the recessed area. 
2007's was a decoration I found at Homegoods with a parchment paper "plaque" glued into the hand.
2008's was a candle holder (again, from Homegoods) that I glued a plastic mini skull to, spray painted silver, and added the paper to.
2009's were tabletop decorations from Michael's. The signs said things like "Beware" or "Boo" - I just cut the paper with my text on it to fit over that and glued it on.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice basket's Rikki! How did you do the 2008 ones?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

madammorrible said:


> Nice basket's Rikki! How did you do the 2008 ones?


That year I found those really cool baskets at Garden Ridge and filled them each with a horror DVD, a comedic horror book, packages of Halloween shot glasses from The Dollar Tree, gourmet Halloween candy, and Halloween Jelly Bellies. Then I used shrink wrap bags and topped them off with the ribbons/bows!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

v_gan ~ Thank you *SO *much for the inspiration on those trophies. I had purchased very similar hands/feet and wasn't quite sure what to do with them. Now I keep looking at things wondering what they will look like golden! May I ask what you used to affix the golden plastic body part to the wooden base? Did you carve out a little grooved area for the "severed" part to sit in and fill it with strong glue? Thanks! =)


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Grrr, I'm so annoyed - I can't find any photos of the baskets I did a couple of years ago, and they were awesome!

What I did was get a £1 Trick or Treat loot bucket (they have cool ones at the pound shop near me, they're in fabric with a skull or pumpkin design) fill 'em with black tissue paper, a DVD, a book, some Hallowe'en lollipops and assorted candies, then wrap 'em all in cellophane with a big bow! Everyone commented on how good they looked. I am doing the same for this year and there will be two prize baskets (one for Scariest Story and one for Best Costume) so I'll post pics of those when I finish them.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Here are my gift baskets from last year. There was 1 big one with a 4-pack of Halloween Jone's sodas, 2 dvd's, 2 bags of Monster Mash Mix Jelly Belly jelly beans, 2 large Reese's peanut butter pumpkins, a box of "Coffin Crunch" (chocolate covered pretzel balls) and a box of "Bat Droppings" (chocolate covered cookies & cream bites).

There were also 4 small baskets with the same items, just half the amount of stuff.


*Big Gift Basket (front):*











*Big Gift Basket (side 1):*











*Big Gift Basket (side 2):*











*Big Gift Basket (back):*











*Small Gift Basket (front):*











*Small Gift Basket (back):*


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok....I did trophies my first year for the Bewitched Bash - here's a pic (sorry not a closeup). I ordered them from www.riherds.com










2nd year I did gift baskets: candy corn, a Halloween tiara, lots of small stuff.










3rd year I did beauty queen style sashes - which I loved!! Ordered them on ebay - look up "hen party" and ordered them from a very nice lady in England. Here's a photo of Lauriebeast wearing hers. That woman wins alot - go figure!!! They're much more "glittery" in real life.










I hope that helps...as for this year - ummmm I"m still thinking!!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

I have no photos from my prizes last year and It KILLS me... because I put some thought into them... and everyone laughed as they were presented....I purchased the pack of prize ribbons they had

Best Costume
Sexiest Costume
Funniest Costume
Scariest Costume
Most Original Costume

For Best costume I bought one of those cheesy trophies you find at all of the Halloween stores and Cruella Deville took the prize.

For Sexiest Costume my husband had bought me some deep red roses for our anniversary about 3 weeks before, I put them in a vase without water and allowed them to die and then dried them in that slouched "dead" look and reboxed them with Halloween tissue inside the box and a Halloween Ribbon...Stella the street walker won 

For Funniest Costume I bought a bunch of trick costume items disappearing in, finger buzzer etc 

For the Scariest Costume I bought a handful of Scarey Dollar Store movies and put them in a popcorn box with movie popcorn swamp monster won

But the best... ORIGINAL.... I got an empty KFC bucket and put a big Rubber chicken inside "Buckwheat won"


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are this year's prizes. I would've loved to do gift baskets but we're low on funds. I made 2 "Best Overall" prizes (1 guy and 1 gal). The skeletons were from a party store. I glued the joints so the skeletons would stand up, added the base & swag thingy that goes across. The Sexiest Costume is actually a scepter, and I haven't added the wording to the hat yet. I still need to upload the pics of the Scariest Costume and Funniest Costume prizes...


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are the gift baskets and treats I made last year.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

BadTableManor, those are awesome!!


----------



## Trick-or-Treat (Oct 3, 2010)

omg these are so great. i so wish i could have a halloween party this year!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is the gift box we are giving for Best Costume this year. (Skulls not included!)

View attachment 13427


View attachment 13428


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Here are pictures of last year's trophies and prizes and pictures of some of the winners. We do Best Overall Costume (won by Jack Sparrow), Sexiest Costume(won by Spanish dancer), Most Original (Dr. giving out swine flu shots (shots of liquor), Scariest Costume (Frankenstein), Funniest Costume (cocksucker), Best Group (sister wives of Warren Jeffs), Best Couple (Terrorist Bombers), and Best Karaoke Singer (Chic Magnet). I ordered the trophies from riherds and buy costumes and filled the gift bags with a variety of Halloween items and each winner picked out a Halloween themed wine or beer (World Market has the best selection of Halloween themed wines). I ordered the trophies from Crown awards this year and was very pleased with the quality of the trophies and the prices. I will post pics of the trophies and the winners after the party.







,http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-16.jpg,







, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-28.jpg, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-33.jpg, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5117824&id=145097263190, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-20.jpg, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/.../albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-14.jpg, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-36.jpg, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-4.jpg, http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/Pabstman_01/Halloween/h09-1.jpg


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yes, Jack wins in my book also!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd vote for Jack!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, offmymeds.  And AYE! The captain has me vote as well!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

BadTableManor said:


> Here are this year's prizes. I would've loved to do gift baskets but we're low on funds. I made 2 "Best Overall" prizes (1 guy and 1 gal). The skeletons were from a party store. I glued the joints so the skeletons would stand up, added the base & swag thingy that goes across. The Sexiest Costume is actually a scepter, and I haven't added the wording to the hat yet. I still need to upload the pics of the Scariest Costume and Funniest Costume prizes...


this is the best idea! fits into my budget and easy! great job!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Why thank you! I totally get the whole "budget" thing. Here are the last two I made. One is for Funniest Costume, and the other I obviously got the idea from v_gan's awesome awards. 
















[/IMG]


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

BadTableManor, those are great. I would love a prize like those.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Adding 1 or 2 lottery tickets to prize packages is always a big hit at our party. People can't wait to scratch them off and see if they won big! LOL! This cheap thrill only costs you $1/ticket.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Wichie_Woman Where did you get the bat dropping and coffin crunch? You baskets look great! 

BadTableManors your awards look great! Very creative!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a few of some that we did.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

We try to change ours up every year. 

The first year, we picked up a few things at the dollar store plus some plastic disks to place the objects on. Scariest got an anatomy doll, sexiest got a barbie doll wrapped in tape to look like a sexy mummy, funniest got a rubber chicken (which was hilarious since we couldn't get the chicken to stand up) and best got an actual trophy looking dish that we picked up at Goodwill and placed a skeleton on top of it with candy and such thrown inside it.

The second year we bought beer steins and a couple of novelty items at the dollar store. We stamped each of the steins for the titles, sexiest got a pair of thongs (went to a guy too which was awesome), funniest got grouch-o glasses, scariest got a screamer troll/ghoul thing, and best was another trophy thing we found at Goodwill with a skeleton on top. We also had a few extra prizes to give to each person like a "dead body" (two frozen hens from the supermarket), a Hostel 2 poster, etc.

Last year we kind of rushed around the last minute, didn't really make plaques or anything like that, and ended up just giving prizes. I made blood pool pillows for each category, and then we gave little novelty items like a bell you ring for sex to sexiest and movies with a snow globe to best.

This year so far we've picked up a copy of Plants vs. Zombies for the best prize and are on the look-out for the rest still. Been really focused on decor and costumes lately.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am going to steal some of these ideas for next year! These are all great!!!!


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

candlesticks skulls and spray paint...


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

mrock12079 said:


> candlesticks skulls and spray paint...


Those are fantastic!

BadTableManor, I love your version of the golden severed hand! Your funniest costume trophy is amazing. Hahaha.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

These are my trophies for this year.
View attachment 13719


View attachment 13720


Hope this works. Not good with computers


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/shannie-boo-albums-party-decor-picture52714-*****-2010.jpg
Our award for the best costume is called the *****. We used to have a halloween-themed cat statue that the winner would keep for the year and then bring to the next party to pass on to the next winner. Well we had a couple close calls with people trying to keep the *****. 
So I made a statue that the winner can keep forever and the original ***** joined the rest of the party decor.
I used a wooden stand that had a flower on it from the craft section at Dollar Tree. And I made the ***** head with a plastic christmas bulb that I bought in a 12 pack from Dollar Tree. I just googled vintage cat and then painted my own interpretation of The *****. I made it's ears with hot glue, and it's hat with some fabric scraps that I had. The real vintage cats didn't have googly eyes, but I like them. 
So our winners get the ***** statue, a horror DVD and an alcohol gift set. In the past we gave Jagermeister gift sets because they're usually black and orange, but we've also done absinthe and this year I got a Hypnotic gift set.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

mrock12079 said:


> candlesticks skulls and spray paint...



I totally LOVE those! What kind of parts did you use?!?!? Can I copy?


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

@heatherR

by all means copy my trophies there is really nothing to it. I just went to Michael's, marshall's etc and found cheap chrome candlesticks ranging between 6-10 bucks. Then found little skulls in a halloween store or target etc. 2-3 bucks each and painted them with chrome spray paint and hot glued them on.

We have a few different categories at the party so I used candlesticks with more "heads" for Best Group, and smaller ones for minor categories ie, sexiest/scariest.

let me know if i can be of further assistance


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! Some great trophies posted here!

Here's what I've got for my witch party:
Small prize baskets and sashes for Most Glamorous Witch and Most Classic Witch costume winners.









Large prize basket, sash, and trophy for the Best Witch costume winner.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Luv your witch trophy! Did you make it??


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

yummum29 said:


> Luv your witch trophy! Did you make it??


Thanks! Yeah, I made it.  You can see the details here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/939317-post124.html


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys are all so talented. I love this place.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Rikki,

What is in your baskets? I can't see all of it but you have peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

madammorrible said:


> Rikki,
> 
> What is in your baskets? I can't see all of it but you have peaked my curiosity.


The smaller baskets each have a DVD, two poison wine goblets, a skull sucker, and a couple of pocket-sized Halloween hand sanitizers.

The big basket contains a DVD, one of each scent of the Halloween hand sanitizers plus the glow in the dark holder, a pair of fuzzy striped socks, a pumpkin butter scented Wood Wick candle, a button-down dish towel, a witch shoe figurine, a hand painted decorative plate, a witchy pillow I made, and a charm bracelet that I put together.


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

YAY finally got my 3 main trophies done  

They will come with gift cards & ribbons too .. all were $1 items with some gold and silver spray paint and minor craft pieces of wood for the plaques. Used spooky font to make the names and printed on colored paper. Easy easy easy!!

*Scariest Costume*









*Funniest Costume
*









*Best Costume*









Here's what the winner of my Tempt Fate game wins .. along with a gift card. Its not done though i still need to do some snazzy with the base ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great trophies, krissibex. 
I getting lots of ideas for next year!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't have a picture, but it was a great" themed" award. 
Last year, the theme was gory, mad scientist lab. I went to a local specialty/ butcher shop and got a gift certificate, and had them wrap it in "bloody" spattered paper on a meat tray. I found free clip art on Flickr for a cannibal meat label and gave it a way. It was well received!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG, I love this thread!! I have been trying to figure out what to do for prizes for the party next week for a while now and nothing had come to me. These ideas are so great! I'm totally taking a trip to the second hand store asap to look for stuff I can make into trophies! 

I wish we had a store around here where we could buy those plastic body parts cheap. They don't do that sorta thing here, unfortunately. Otherwise I'd totally steal that idea for painting them gold and putting them on a board to make a trophy. Those looked great!

Thanks for the ideas everybody!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Mordessa said:


> OMG, I love this thread!! I have been trying to figure out what to do for prizes for the party next week for a while now !


I know right?? Thats how i got my trophy ideas from another person on here that got severed legs/hands and spray painted gold. Which looked AMAZING. Awesome thread!!


----------



## jkipker (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are mine for this year, this is our second party and last year i got some cheapos from the store and was not happy with them. The nice part was they only cost me $8.00, which was less then what I spent the year before


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

jkipker said:


> Here are mine for this year, this is our second party and last year i got some cheapos from the store and was not happy with them. The nice part was they only cost me $8.00, which was less then what I spent the year before


These are really neat. What a great idea!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

a few of the prizes for the party tomorrow night:

skull trophy goes with a $25 dinner gift card to the BEST DEATH in the Winking Murderer game

Skeleton trophy goes with a $100 mall gift card (re-purposed gift card from when I won employee of the month, yeah me!) goes to the BEST COSTUME winner

The TITANIUM SPONGE BOB trophy goes to the FUNNIEST COSTUME winner along with a dinner gift card

Popcorn movie gift basket with a gift card to the theater goes to the winner of the movie poster game

There is also a plastic trashcan gift basket filled with joke/prank things from the dollar tree and a ticket to the movies for the KIDS FUNNIEST COSTUME

I buy all the gift cards through the year, one a month or so, that way it's not such a hit at the time of the party.

View attachment 14700


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

krissibex said:


> Here's what the winner of my Tempt Fate game wins .. along with a gift card. Its not done though i still need to do some snazzy with the base ...




How did you create this trophy? 

I love it!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

These are party awards/favors for my daughters party tonight. They will go out to the costume winners. Nothing special but teen girls love this stuff. I got the ceramic containers from the dollar store and a halloween cookie in a stick then filled with goodies from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Bumping so I can find it later and hopefully more people will share


----------

